# Auto VS manual.. the advantages...



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

Well.. ive been thinking of the advantages of an auto, or manual.. and heres what i have come up with..


Manual, --- infinate potential for speed, but lack of free hand..
Auto ------- free hand... to do whatever you want.. with your girlfriend in the passenger seat...


----------



## hard_charger (Jun 3, 2002)

*not again*

hasn't this topic been flogged to death? let the dead horse be.


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

lol, i guess i dont search for this kinda stuff in the forums, NEVERMIND THEN


----------



## hard_charger (Jun 3, 2002)

i was mostly kidding, but while you're at it, let me add my two cents.

ever try talking on your cell phone with a stick in los angeles traffic? the way one of my friends drives (when she does this, that is) is damn frightening.

you can sorta eat in the car, too... although i hate to do it. but what are you gonna do when you're on the run (as much as i am)?


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

*yes... autos are good..*

Yes, auto's are good for family men, and TRUE ricers.. because lets face it.. I have seen farrrrrrr more many Auto ricers, than manuals... sad.. but true.


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

true ricers dont know or buy things from level tenteh automatic tranny is a blessing because many people want or need the conveinece of not having to control a complex machine all the time. thats for regular commuters. as for enthusiaists(not 'ricers') there are things you can do to your auto tranny(level 10s shiftronic system) that have it act more like a manual tranny. everyone has their preference.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

As someone who has both, I would say a manual tranny is just better. The auto is so predictable and it sucks when it shifts when you dont want it to. Level 10 to the rescue, but i didnt and still dont have the money for that. I love my manual and wouldnt trade it for anything. If i can get my car on a dyno or find a dyno chart, i can pin point the best place to shift and get the most power.


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

for me a auto is better since i'm not a racer i just drive fast. the advantages of auto are:
1. like stated before a free hand to do stuff with your girl friend
2. the ability to get "smarter" from your girl friend since you dont have to worry about her moving the shifter or stopping so you can shift
3. the ability to chill while you drive. ie sit with the seat reclined way back, leaning on the driver side door. (its a hip-hop thing)

and if you were a money bags you can get a level 10 auto tranny that would allow your engine take the added hp from the hotshot turbo kit and be able to shift manually, have true engine braking so there isn't any advantage to a manual other than a wider selection of shift knobs. 

i do have a question about the level 10 tranny and the shift tronic system? does it allow your car to act like a regular automatic and let the computer shift the car in non performance driving situations? I am considering the shift tronic system since in the long run it will be cheaper than a manual conversion. and i don't have to worry about the reliabilty of junkyard parts


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

oh yeah an autos better for nitrous since you dont have to worry about missing a gear and fucking up your engine. if you check out nitrous express page you'll find that an auto is actually better for nitrous


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Well I guess this is a matter of opinion. I can be cruising, having it in gear, and i would still have a free hand. I dont know why you would need a free hand, cause remember it is better to receive than to give. Plus you really shouldnt be messing around with your girlfriend while you are driving. This is dangerous and its because of people like you that many of us get our car's crashed. So those of you who have an automatic are trying to tell me that you would prefer an automatic over a manual??


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

i would rather have a level 10 auto tranny with shift tronic and all the extras than the manual because with the exception of a wider selection of shift knobs all of the advantages of a manual are eliminated. and i still have the advantages of auto (free hand, ability to chill, more consistant 1/4 mile times, safer with nitrous, and not having to worry about all the hassle of up shifting and downshifting in traffic) though a manual converted to sequiential shifting would be nice


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Well while im cruising at whatever speed in whatever gear, my hand is not constantly on the shift knob. I like that i pay less for my car seeing as though I dont have the "luxury" of an automatic tranny. The repairs on my tranny typically cost less and weigh less than an automatic. If you are good, you will be consistent in shifting. Not everything is guaranteed consistent, your tranny will have its problems, that i can promise you. I can still hang out and recline my chair while driving i just move the seat closer. Im telling you that it is just a matter of opinion. Until you get your level 10 tranny with all those extras, a stock 5 speed will beat a stock auto, any day.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Did level ten finish the shiftronic? Last time I emailed them, they said it was in development, and that my interest was appreciated. 

As for benefits of an auto tranny....try driving home from Manhattan in rush hour on the belt parkway in some damn traffic....I dont have to worry about sinking a damn clutch or shifting like crazy to keep up with traffic and then stop....that's tiring.  A good auto can be as good, or potentially better than a manual in many situations.


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

well if i get that turbo my auto would smoke any na ga16de 5 speed


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2002)

Ya think?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

yeah i think so too. a turbo dramatically changes the power of the engine... look at it this way, you have 175 hp, even a crazy amount of drive train loss like 30% (which our autos are not that high), you're still talking about 122.5 hp at the wheels... more than the highest figures of a na ga right now...


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2002)

Oh I know a GA16DE-T w/ Auto would smoke a GA16DE 5-speed, it's a pretty uneven comparison and it doesn't take a genius to figure it out. I was just being a smart ass with my "ya think?" comment.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Sorry... should've caught that.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

so what?? If i turbo my 5 speed GA, it'll smoke you.


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

whatever i've given up on making my car a performance ride. i'm going for the straight up baller ride approach and putting 18 inch chromes on it, redoing my interior tan and wood grain. putting the gray 99 se-l panel on, chrome altezzas, high power stereo, tv in headrests ect.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

well i have a 96 sentra as well and I plan to go half performance, half appearance.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

*some questions???*

level 10 tranny........what is that???
half performance, half luxury, there's a compromise???
turbo on an automatic?? okay..........won't that be bad for ye olde torque converter as in bad for a stock clutch???
also won't you need a trans cooler or something??
then better halfshafts??
better final drive??
motor mounts????
also depends on the driver i guess, but i grew up believing, auto is for girls, then they came out with sequential shift, then SMG, there goes my belief................i guess manual is like an endurance test or something.........i passed, and going strong....


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Level 10 is a company who basically reinforces your tranny and all of its other parts depending on how much money you have, and makes it way better. They have a high stall torque converter. You probably would need a tranny cooler. The tranny is made for high performance and endurance, so it has better gear ratios and such.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

*level 10*

so they can also equip it with sequential shifting, also depending on how much you spend, similar to bmw and acura?? has anybody have one yet, also what about the kick-down? and can you flip from manual sequential to fully automatic??? thanks for the info though.........


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

level 10 makes stuff mainly for automatics so with a automatic who needs sequiential. the shiftronic makes the auto kind of like sequiential but it isn't because it isn't based on a manual tranny its just a piggy back to the ecu that allows you to tell the ecu to shift not the ecu shifting when it feels like it


----------



## hard_charger (Jun 3, 2002)

*betcha*

when it comes down to it, a level 10 tranny equipped turbo'd automatic ga16de is gonna be just as good if not better than a turbo'd manual ga16de. i suggest looking at previous threads on the topic for more information. there are at least two that i know of...

dan oliver -- he goes by dho -- is the man to talk to about level 10. i'd also recommend looking at the level 10 website.

in a nutshell, don't bother replacing your auto tranny with a manual tranny. instead, upgrade it with a level 10 tranny. the money and effort it'll save you will make it worth your while.

if you do bracket racing or want consistent ET's, go with auto.

'nuff said...


----------

